# What would you do? Keep 6'-9" stock, add pro wings to 6'-9" or move up to a 7'-6" ?



## ken643

Hey guys, as a lot of you have seen in my videos I have a 2004 Rubicon and a fisher LD 6'-9". I am really looking to get more done and especailly fight the trail off problem. The way I have it really works well and I am probably nuts to even think or try and modify it, but I thought I would get some opinions from everyone. I can leave it how its is and has been for the last 3 years working pretty dam good, or I can add buyer brothers pro wings for $200.00 plus install. Or I can swap out my mold board for a new 7'-6" mold board with steel cutting edge of course for a $1000.00 even. Is it worth it for get the extra 9 inches of cutting edge on the 7'-6" ? The 7'-6" does add a little more weight, however I am not driving on highways and stay local within a 4 mile radious at low speeds and I already have timbren blocks installed. The pro wings from what I am told add 20 inches total. Problem with pro wings is with deep snows I opfen use the plow edges and corners to dig/open ends of driveways blocked in by the town plows, not sure they will hold up. I was at the dealer the orher day he can do either for me or leave it alone?
Thanks Fellas!! 
Ken


----------



## Mems

Pro wings for the money, $200 isnt that bad to "try" something out. I've heard good reviews of the Pro wings working well for residential applications which is why I went to them. They also allow you to cup the snow a little more. From your statement your looking to fight the trail ends the most, which no matter what straight plow you get thats available for your rig, wont curb those. The pro wings allow you to extend your plowing area a little and also curb the trail ends....two birds one stone. I know Ill be taking it a little easier around the obstacles but I think they are going to work just as well as others have had them work.


----------



## theplowmeister

7' 6"p-low for sure

Ive plowed for 26 years with jeeps. the first year I had a 6'6" plow Had an F150 with a 7'6" plow on it, found out the plow would fit on the jeep tried it once ..... for the last 25 years Ive used 7'6" plows. wont go back.

PS but then I HATE timbrins use air shocks


----------



## ken643

theplowmeister;1524839 said:


> 7' 6"p-low for sure
> 
> Ive plowed for 26 years with jeeps. the first year I had a 6'6" plow Had an F150 with a 7'6" plow on it, found out the plow would fit on the jeep tried it once ..... for the last 25 years Ive used 7'6" plows. wont go back.
> 
> PS but then I HATE timbrins use air shocks


Plowmeister, I do respect your opinion, lets face it from what I read when it comes to plowing with Jeeps, YOU ARE THE JEEP MAN. and I am leaning that way (7'-6"), pro wings have mixed opionions. I was actually at the dealer again today by chance picking up my friends truck with new plow. I asked the mechanic not the owner, and he doesnt care for the pro wings. Timbrens were already installed so that is what it is, I really dont mind them.


----------



## theplowmeister

ken643;1524849 said:


> Plowmeister, I do respect your opinion, lets face it from what I read when it comes to plowing with Jeeps, YOU ARE THE JEEP MAN. and I am leaning that way (7'-6"), pro wings have mixed opionions. I was actually at the dealer again today by chance picking up my friends truck with new plow. I asked the mechanic not the owner, and he doesnt care for the pro wings. Timbrens were already installed so that is what it is, I really dont mind them.


If the stiffness of the ride dont bother you AND your not going off road .... Who am I to complain.
(timbrins will significantly reduce your up wheel travel, and since having ALL your tires on the ground is what gives you traction)...


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Ken go with the pro wings for this season cheap investment with good gain then next yr get a 7ft6 plow 
i picked up title last nite for my 88 jeep wrangler with a 6ft6 plow already installed and ready to go i will be ordering a set of prowings as soon as i get back from florida.


----------



## RangerDogg

Well ken ,I dont have a jeep yet but will in future.I had a snowdogg 6'-8 ' and 2 years ago i decide i wanted a 7'-6" md and i sold my moldboard like your talking about and only put 300 out for mine.If you just plowing your own driveway i would stay with it but you plow to make money .I would spend the extra now because I think you would be better off . Then sell your old mold board im sure someone out there as a old rusted out one and you will recoupe some money .Good luck


----------



## Mems

I just look at the return on investment for the cost this year. I'm in a slightly different boat then you as i have 6"'s of plow more from the get go but I will say that for the money the pro wings fit my bill and I'm hoping that they will work out for me. When first snow falls here Ill be posting my review be it good or bad. If you try them and they dont work for you or you dont like them, then you could easily get rid of them for $125 or so.

And for the record this is what I based a lot of my decision off of:

http://reviews.northerntool.com/0394/10407/s-a-m-snowplow-blade-wings-model-pw22-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## goel

They are well worth the money just for the extra width. Lots of other benefits from them also.


----------



## ken643

All good info, I have some thinking to do. The reviews on northern tool were all positive. Thanks for all the helpful thoughts guys.


----------



## ken643

I decided, for $200 bucks they are worth a try. If they dont work well, then I go for the 7'-6" thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## ppandr

Im fabbing up 6" extentions for my western for the same reason. Ill post pics here when done. Ive had the extentions and they didnt hold up on curbs.


----------



## ken643

ppandr;1528239 said:


> Im fabbing up 6" extentions for my western for the same reason. Ill post pics here when done. Ive had the extentions and they didnt hold up on curbs.


Great, Please post pics love to see what you come up with.Thumbs Up


----------



## ppandr

6" extensions...day one. Same 1/8" skin, same angle top and bottom. Will be as strong as original. Skin is welded to extisting continuously all 24" Ill post more when done.


----------



## ken643

I got my Pro Wings yesterday, I hope to install this weekend.


----------



## ken643

*Pro Wings Installed*

Well fellas me and my friend installed the pro wings today. As with anything that is a "universal mount" there were a few challenges. One main one was the Fisher spring mount it was exactly behind where the big pro wing stud goes through and the flat black washer that goes over it have to be trimmed. Instructions are not the greatest, you literally go by the pictures. We feel it looks pretty good and installed correctly or as best correctly as we could get them on. I think they will work out well. Now all I need is some dam snow.. Thanks again for all your suggestions, they did indeed lead me to my decision.:salute:


----------



## Mems

Awesome! It looks great! I have to repaint my plow blade and we'll be ready to roll. I picked up another account today so Im looking forward to this winter. Let it snow!


----------



## ken643

Mems;1533105 said:


> Awesome! It looks great! I have to repaint my plow blade and we'll be ready to roll. I picked up another account today so Im looking forward to this winter. Let it snow!


Thanks, Now I am dying to try them out, lol Thumbs Up


----------



## trustyrusty

If you ever have to replace the rubber edges or if you just feel like redoing something for kicks and giggles, I would recommend remounting the rubber so that it lips onto the blade cutting edge by a couple of inches. I see a lot of guys complaining about Pro Wings being susceptible to tearing off the rubber, but when I see the pics so many guys have the rubber out to the side like you did it. I have not had a problem with mine since I moved them in a bit. Just having that steel edge behind the end of them really keeps them from bending back.

Just my own opinion of course. Try it first and if you don't like how they bend back move them.


----------



## ken643

trustyrusty;1533125 said:


> If you ever have to replace the rubber edges or if you just feel like redoing something for kicks and giggles, I would recommend remounting the rubber so that it lips onto the blade cutting edge by a couple of inches. I see a lot of guys complaining about Pro Wings being susceptible to tearing off the rubber, but when I see the pics so many guys have the rubber out to the side like you did it. I have not had a problem with mine since I moved them in a bit. Just having that steel edge behind the end of them really keeps them from bending back.
> 
> Just my own opinion of course. Try it first and if you don't like how they bend back move them.


Thanks, I appreciate the suggestion. Ill see how it goes and keep and eye on them, Obviously the rubber portion is the weak link.:salute:


----------



## ken643

*Daytime pictures*

Daytime pictures


----------



## bdlawncare

Ken, there is another thread on here about pro wings... The guy said its a good idea to trim the excess plastic from the cutting edge thats above the wing, and put a peice of flatstock infront of the two carriage bolts, because they tend to pull through the edge. Just a thought especially if you are going to be using them to start the openings of driveways. Probly cost maybe 10 bucks and it will def make it stronger.


----------



## ken643

bdlawncare;1541654 said:


> Ken, there is another thread on here about pro wings... The guy said its a good idea to trim the excess plastic from the cutting edge thats above the wing, and put a peice of flatstock infront of the two carriage bolts, because they tend to pull through the edge. Just a thought especially if you are going to be using them to start the openings of driveways. Probly cost maybe 10 bucks and it will def make it stronger.


Thank you, yes I saw that post and I like the idea of doing that, you actually just served as a needed reminder, I am going to do that. Thanks!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mems

Used mine this last storm and although you can feel the little bit of added extra weight and resistance due to more blade catching snow, they definitely saved me a few passes down each driveway which amounted to saved time for sure.


----------



## ken643

Mems;1544518 said:


> Used mine this last storm and although you can feel the little bit of added extra weight and resistance due to more blade catching snow, they definitely saved me a few passes down each driveway which amounted to saved time for sure.


Thats great to hear, I look forward to trying them out soon if we ever get some more snow.


----------



## ppandr

Ok finally got the extensions done....


----------



## ken643

ppandr;1549052 said:


> Ok finally got the extensions done....


Nice work, looks like you bought it that wayThumbs Up


----------



## ArmyJeep19

Hey I have a 07 jeep unlimited with a fisher mm2 6' 9 plow. The plow runs great except every now and then the radio will shut off for 10 seconds and the lights flicker. I was wondering if I should be running dual batteries to fix the problem?


----------



## ken643

ArmyJeep19;1551101 said:


> Hey I have a 07 jeep unlimited with a fisher mm2 6' 9 plow. The plow runs great except every now and then the radio will shut off for 10 seconds and the lights flicker. I was wondering if I should be running dual batteries to fix the problem?


My 2004 has one battery and no issues at all, so im not sure thats your problem?


----------



## ken643

Ok fellas, I got to use my new pro wings last night. We only had 2-3 inches but hey I got out. Let me tell you they are FANTASTIC. They are worth every penny. I am litterally using dam near 100% on my blade on pushes, and able to scoop snow away from garages and on top the benefit of having the nice forward anlde on the wings, The addes width is in many cases allowing me one pass where I used to have to do two passes. They work great, hope to get some serious snow and see how well they do. but so far I love them. Wings are the way to go how ever you have them on your blade. These are my first expierence with them.


----------



## goel

Good to hear. I am a supporter of wings. Cheap or good, they are all worth many many times the cost.


----------



## BigDBoots

Ken, how did the Pro-wings make out in this storm? After this storm, I am now in your boat. Thinking bigger plow (getting married so that is prob out), Pro-wings, or make my own wings/extentions.


----------



## ken643

BigDBoots;1593229 said:


> Ken, how did the Pro-wings make out in this storm? After this storm, I am now in your boat. Thinking bigger plow (getting married so that is prob out), Pro-wings, or make my own wings/extentions.


They work well, I cant really say how much time it saves (it must though because each pass takes more snow). Well worth the $200 bucks. I would like a little more forward angle, but they work very nice, they make scooping near garage doors easier and definetly fight trail off which was my main concern. To make be perfectly happy I think I need a Fisher XLS on my jeep, LOL but we know thats not happening ill be doing a backwards wheelie.

I think the pro wings made more sense for me than a longer plow, I wanted the anlges (wings) at the end to fight trail off. I would highly reccomend if your thinking about it. Best of luck with your decission.


----------



## BigDBoots

Quick reply.... Thanks. I would imagine putting a 7.5 Vplow on ala Plowmeister is out of your budget too. Plow envy is a dangerous thing. I may hit you up to come take a look as I can weld and make something custom.. You go to Shaws Garage for your support?


----------



## ken643

BigDBoots;1593266 said:


> Quick reply.... Thanks. I would imagine putting a 7.5 Vplow on ala Plowmeister is out of your budget too. Plow envy is a dangerous thing. I may hit you up to come take a look as I can weld and make something custom.. You go to Shaws Garage for your support?


Yes, I bought and have service at Shaws, Very nice people, very happy with their sales and service. Anytime, Im around.


----------



## Mems

Sorry to say but i bagged out on the Jeep this time around as i wasnt sure it could handle some of my driveways that i have. Grabbed dads 2500HD and made somewhat quick work of most of them. Did end up getting 30"'s in some spots i plow with higher amounts with the drifts. Straight on plowing and the HD still had a few hiccups. Had to punch out a few driveways for a few hundred feet to get confident enough to continue. One major thing that I did miss, that my wings really provide me on the Jeep is the extension beyond the side of the Jeep when the plow is angled. This allows me to push the snow way back without fear of sliding off the side of some driveways. Much better for this that's for sure. Dads truck has a 8' Fisher but it doesnt have the extension mine does from the tires, especially at full angle. I would suggest it to him to buy wings for it but he's done with plowing. They hired out the driveway this year....


----------



## NJKCM883

Hello all first post here, work down Elizabeth area for my friends father we've got a couple shop rites and a shopping mall, I've always used his trucks but I think it's time to get my own to make a little extra green in the long run. From doing my homework most people would say go with a 1 ton truck and a wide out. But I'd like something that can do these big lots but also encourage my buddies dad to grab some smaller lots gas stations etc. so with that I ask the question is it unreasonable to use a wrangler with a 7'6" and add pro wings on top of that?


----------



## ken643

I don't think its unreasonable, My jeep is a tank, however I maintain all my driveways in big storms. I don't usually push more than 6-8 inches at a time. I just make more trips when its winds up being really deep. I have the Fisher 6'-9" with pro wings and love it.


----------

